# My unknown western flyer



## epiphonesg1nut (Dec 5, 2013)

I blindly bought her over the internet last summer for 35 dollars the ad said western flyer for sale no photo on the ad it said it was all original not knowing what shape she was in I was originally going to use the frame for a custom job but when I went to go pick it up thinking it was just another p.o.s. 70's western flyer I found something I was not expecting . I took the cover off the bike and saw a beautiful royal blue and bright white western flyer with full fenders a gas tank and a head light , flat tires and bent rims and it had awesome patina . just had to stand back and stare " it is beautiful" I said the owner looked at me like I was insane I payed the man and put it on the back of the pick up truck he then showed me his JC Higgins it had a rattle can blue paint job with decals that looked like they had been painted on with a paint brush it had a skip link chain and big Allstate crusader tires on it he said 70 dollars and they are both yours I loaded the western flyer and the Higgins and thanked the man . I found a number on the frame of the western flyer , not sure what it means 1h715963 could some one help me determine what year and model this is ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 7, 2013)

It's a 1961, built by Huffy. By the way, I have four Epi SG's.


----------



## tanyariyle (Dec 10, 2013)

Any chance you can restore it back to as good as new? Would love to see that happen. Good luck!


----------



## epiphonesg1nut (Dec 12, 2013)

[SUB][/SUB] i will keep it as is but put new bars , bearings , wheels tires and fix the dents clear it and donate it to a museum were every one can see its beauty


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 24, 2013)

*Huffy*

View attachment 128916View attachment 128917


epiphonesg1nut said:


> View attachment 125912View attachment 125913View attachment 125914View attachment 125911I blindly bought her over the internet last summer for 35 dollars the ad said western flyer for sale no photo on the ad it said it was all original not knowing what shape she was in I was originally going to use the frame for a custom job but when I went to go pick it up thinking it was just another p.o.s. 70's western flyer I found something I was not expecting . I took the cover off the bike and saw a beautiful royal blue and bright white western flyer with full fenders a gas tank and a head light , flat tires and bent rims and it had awesome patina . just had to stand back and stare " it is beautiful" I said the owner looked at me like I was insane I payed the man and put it on the back of the pick up truck he then showed me his JC Higgins it had a rattle can blue paint job with decals that looked like they had been painted on with a paint brush it had a skip link chain and big Allstate crusader tires on it he said 70 dollars and they are both yours I loaded the western flyer and the Higgins and thanked the man . I found a number on the frame of the western flyer , not sure what it means 1h715963 could some one help me determine what year and model this is ? View attachment 125913View attachment 125916View attachment 125914View attachment 125911



Looks very close to this huffy I found
Merry christmas


----------

